
How Far Do Mountain Bikers Travel? - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26074/
======
deutronium
Couldn't you combine the GPS with an accelerometer to perform dead reckoning.
You could also verify the altitude roughly from the GPS using the longitude &
latitude to lookup the altitude from elevation data
(<http://vterrain.org/Elevation/SRTM/>)

~~~
J3L2404
I think the point was that the finer grain measurement you take the greater
your total as you go up and down the essentially fractal landscape.

